# need help,microcontroller project for embedded systems course



## h_viper (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*hi...i have a project for "Embedded systems & micro controllers" course, I have some ideas i'd like to work on...these ideas are
1)A digital filter using pic 16f877a
2)Heart beats & blood sugar level measurement using pic 16f877a/ pic 16f84a
3)A digital phase locked loop (PLL) using pic 16f877a& 4046 CMOS PLL
4)a programmable battery management system
5)an automatic security gate controller 
6) any encryption/decryption algorithm implementation using pic 16f877a, like (blowfish, DES)ar any
7) an infrared telemetry system
The help i need is that what components do i need, help in the code, I prefer using C programming& any other suggestions...I don't mind writing assembly programs
thanks*


----------

